# Queens



## speckline

Waaa, Waaaa, Waaaaa,
Poor little brent fell down and go boom uke:


----------



## speckline

The queens need to wash the KY jelly off their hand before they com out of the locker room. uke: :rock:


----------



## speckline

We'll the script is set. 2:00 to go and the queens have the ball. Will brent gag or be a hero????
Great game either way. eace:


----------



## speckline

Gag, gag, gag, cough, cough cough, choke, choke, choke.
CLASSIC BRENT!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## speckline

And Brents last throw in the NFC Chamionship game is an INTERCEPTION uke: 
Looks familiar. Some things NEVER change.
And now the drama queen will hold the queens hostage in the postseason retirement. uke: :withstupid: eace:


----------



## KEN W

What game were the Pukes playing in today??????Oh yeah.....They didn't get out of the first round.....their great QB choke,choke,choke.Ya know...... a lot like they choked in the 2007 championship :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

The best NFC team won't be in the SB.Vikes totally outplayed the Saints.Saints only had 77 yds of offense in the second half.The breaks just never went the Vikes way.Even losing the coin toss and never even having a chance in overtime.New orleans was supposed to win no matter what the Vikes did.That last pass was clearly on the ground.Guess the officials figured the Saints were sup[posed to win also.

But for all you uke: fans......alll those Farve chokes came with YOUR uke: team!!!!!

At least I didn't ridicule your favorite team 2 weeks ago.Not one bad word.And you guys just disappeared for 2 weeks......guess the uke: fans just don't have any class. uke:


----------



## KEN W

Unless they commit a bunch of turnovers.....the Colts are going to hammer the saints.


----------



## speckline

Ken,
The queens will be sitting at home watching just like the Packers. Only the Superbowl teams are remembered.
Live by Brent, die by Brent. Now you get to hear the drama queen. oke: :rock: eace:


----------



## southdakbearfan

KEN W said:


> Unless they commit a bunch of turnovers.....the Colts are going to hammer the saints.


Is that like saying if they score more they are sure to win? Just kidding man.


----------



## AdamFisk

speckline said:


> Ken,
> The queens will be sitting at home watching just like the Packers. Only the Superbowl teams are remembered.
> Live by Brent, die by Brent. Now you get to hear the drama queen. oke: :rock: eace:


You're blinded by your hate for Brett you know that. I would hardly blame the loss on Favre. I think the other turnovers had something to do with it as well.

It was a good game. Just didn't swing in the Vikes favor.


----------



## take'em down

AdamFisk said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken,
> The queens will be sitting at home watching just like the Packers. Only the Superbowl teams are remembered.
> Live by Brent, die by Brent. Now you get to hear the drama queen. oke: :rock: eace:
> 
> 
> 
> You're blinded by your hate for Brett you know that. I would hardly blame the loss on Favre. I think the other turnovers had something to do with it as well.
> 
> It was a good game. Just didn't swing in the Vikes favor.
Click to expand...

I agree not Favres fault, I'd say the fumbles and the play calling on that third down? Idk maybe I'm wrong and it was out of Longwells range but I would have ran and kicked a field goal


----------



## KEN W

The best team from the AFC will be there......to bad the best team from the NFC won't be there.

If I remember right Farve's last play for the Pukers was an interception against the Giants AT HOME.Always thought he was a great QB,even though he played so long for a scumbag team.

Great Vikes season.....SB just wasn't meant to be.AS Adam says.......this loss was hardly Favre's fault.Yes he should have run with it instead of throwing it.That play hardly makes for a bad season.Here's hopeing he comes back for 1 more try.


----------



## AdamFisk

I should add that Brett Favre is an Iron Man. He didn't lose this game, they all did with them turnovers. I'm glad he was our QB this year, gave us a hell of a year. And I hope he sticks around for 1 more year.


----------



## AdamFisk

take'em down said:


> AdamFisk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speckline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken,
> The queens will be sitting at home watching just like the Packers. Only the Superbowl teams are remembered.
> Live by Brent, die by Brent. Now you get to hear the drama queen. oke: :rock: eace:
> 
> 
> 
> You're blinded by your hate for Brett you know that. I would hardly blame the loss on Favre. I think the other turnovers had something to do with it as well.
> 
> It was a good game. Just didn't swing in the Vikes favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree not Favres fault, I'd say the fumbles and the play calling on that third down? Idk maybe I'm wrong and it was out of Longwells range but I would have ran and kicked a field goal
Click to expand...

I agree with you. BUT it's EASY for us to say that now. Had he completed that pass, it would have been a chip shot. I really would have like Longwell to have a chance at it......

Seriously, 12 men on the field......WTF!!!!!!!!!!!! That mistake I have a serious problem with.


----------



## Gooseguy10

I like Farve as much as the next guy but to say Farve didn't lose that game on the last play is total BS. That was the biggest goat play of the year in the NFL....perhaps that last couple of years.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein

I'm bummed because they lost obviously, but I don't feel cheated because they played their balls off and left it on the field.

They are a better team than the Saints. They're probably the best team in the NFL this year.

but there's no way you can win an NFC title came making that many mistakes.


----------



## TK33

Gooseguy10 said:


> I like Farve as much as the next guy but to say Farve didn't lose that game on the last play is total BS. That was the biggest goat play of the year in the NFL....perhaps that last couple of years.


I don't know man, 12 men on the field takes the cake for me. Coughing it up on the 3 before halftime hurt as well. Longwell is very reliable at 50, especially indoors. We will never know.


----------



## speckline

In field goal range with time running out and the score tied. Brent rolls out, has 10+ yard of open field in front of him and instead he throws across the field and is intercepted. POOR DECSION!! The same decisions he has been making his whole career. AND the POOR DECISION lost the game! If he didn't make that POOR DECISION, the queens likely would have won even with all the rest of the errors.
Yes, he is exciting to watch, and yes, that was as good of a game as it gets.
Was like watching the Packers play when they had Brent. Always in it till the end, and then the bonehead makes an error. :laugh: 
You queen fans better hope he stays, as you still don't have a qb to replace him! Here's to the 2010 season :beer: 
Let the drama begin!! :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W

TK33 said:


> Gooseguy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like Farve as much as the next guy but to say Farve didn't lose that game on the last play is total BS. That was the biggest goat play of the year in the NFL....perhaps that last couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know man, 12 men on the field takes the cake for me. Coughing it up on the 3 before halftime hurt as well. Longwell is very reliable at 50, especially indoors. We will never know.
Click to expand...

From what I've seen....the 12 men on the field was a phantom call,as was the pass interferece call on Lieber.....especially since the ball was 6 feet over his head.

And not sure what the officials were looking at when they reviewed the last pass to Meachem.The ball clearly was on the ground against his leg.Guess the NFL wanted the hard luck overmatched Saints to get to their first SB.

But even those can't match 5 turnovers.Vikes should have won by 2-3 TD's.


----------



## speckline

Ken, Your right, there was no interference on Leber AND that ball was on the ground should have been an incomplete pass. The queens and a handfull of BAD calls. How about the one that the drama queen was knocked on his arse well after he handed the ball off. He also had a couple shots to the head :sniper:


----------



## Colt

I see some of my posts have been deleted. What's up with that, Ken?


----------



## KEN W

I thought about it....but it wasn't me.I figured most would be ignored anyway.


----------



## KEN W

speckline said:


> Ken, Your right, there was no interference on Leber AND that ball was on the ground should have been an incomplete pass. The queens and a handfull of BAD calls. How about the one that the drama queen was knocked on his arse well after he handed the ball off. He also had a couple shots to the head :sniper:


The players will remember this for a long while.Especially the ones who made all those mistakes.....it's tough to lose when they dominated the other team like they did.There were so many things that if just one went the other way,they would be in the SB.....

The Vikings had 475 yards total to 257 by the winners. They had 310 passing yards to the Saints' 189 and 165 rushing to the Saints' 68.Almost twice as many plays as the Saints.Twice the time of possession.No question who the better team was.......same as in 1998.Vikes were the best team in the NFL by far.A missed field goal after not missing any during the season.Just wasn't supposed to be.

I still think the overtime rules should be changed.Win the coin toss and you are likely to win the game.Each team should get at least 1 time on offense.Neither score,and then it's sudden death.


----------



## Colt

I don't know, Ken. I like the OT rules just the way they are. :beer:


----------



## Colt

Ken,

I understand the difference in the stats you mention, but the most important stat is one you failed to mentiom......31-28. oke:


----------



## MOB

Maybe Favre can lead the locker room cheer of the newest song - Balls on the ground - balls on the ground - my helmet is on sideways because the balls on the ground.


----------



## speckline

The loss saved the queen fans from being humiliated again in the superbowl.
Wow, you haven't been there since 1976 and have NEVER won. oke: :rock:


----------



## rowdie

I like how the haters come back after staying away for 2 weeks!!

Great game, Vikes had their chances and blew it. After all the mistakes, they still had a 1st and 10, at the 32. If they just run it 2 or 3 times, they are set up for a good chance at a long, but very makeable kick. 12 men in the huddle :eyeroll: I knew that if I believed for just one second they would win, they would break my heart. No one can say they are not the best team at that in the NFL, Favre or no Favre. 5 TURNOVERS!! are you kidding me, and still a chance to win, on the road. I say hats off the the Saints, good luck, and again great game.

BTW, if you bet on the Vikes they covered, Vegas made out on them again. You know they made of bunch of money on the Cryboys spread, with the Vikes being favored.


----------



## Colt

MOB said:


> Maybe Favre can lead the locker room cheer of the newest song - Balls on the ground - balls on the ground - my helmet is on sideways because the balls on the ground.


That is the FUNNIEST thing I've ever read on this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## speckline

Last pass for the Pack - INT
Last pass for the Jets- INT
Last pass for the Queens- INT
uke: 
And NO they are not the best team in the NFL. They are NOT playing in the SB!!! :bop:


----------



## KEN W

speckline said:


> Last pass for the Pack - INT
> Last pass for the Jets- INT
> Last pass for the Queens- INT
> uke:
> And NO they are not the best team in the NFL. They are NOT playing in the SB!!! :bop:


I guess you didn't read what I said....I said the best team in the NFC.They are.Plus they have the best QB in the NFC.And I don't care what PUKER fans say.After all he was the best for 18 years.Doesn't change because he plays for a different team.

Favre had his best year ever,Even he says that.So much for the 18 years with the Pukers. uke:

So once again....where is the rock all you Puke fans have been hiding under the past 2 weeks.Or were you just :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

Where were you when Arizona put up 51(That's 8 TD's) on your defense?????

Where were all of you when your chokeing QB held the ball to long and put it into the Cardinals hands in OT???? :bop:

You couldn't even win 1 game and then all the :crybaby: disappeared for 2 weeks.Would you still be here if Favre done it and Longwell kicked the game winner???NOPE.....YOU WOULD STILL BE UNDER THAT ROCK. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Colt

Ken,

I'm not a Packer fan. I've told you before I'm a Colts fan. I've been in and out of the Hospital for two weeks. Remember, you Vike fans have been very mouthy and cocky all year. You don't like the payback?


----------



## Colt

Colt said:


> Ken,
> 
> I'm not a Packer fan. I've told you before I'm a Colts fan. I've been in and out of the Hospital for two weeks. Remember, you Vike fans have been very mouthy and cocky all year. You don't like the payback?


Well actually, I'm a fan of Drew Brees and Kurt Warner also.

I didn't know who to pull for between Arizona and New Orleans. Kinda like I don't know who to pull for in the Super Bowl. Either way, I'm looking forward to the game.

Notice, I've never came on this site bragging about "my team". I read over and over again about puker fans, anti non-resident issues, how great the Vikes/Favre are.....trying to rub that into puker faces, etc.

Now face it Ken. Your team lost. They (Chilly @ the fans) sold their souls for #4. It didn't pay off. Now the purple not only wasted a golden opportunity, but they now have to figure out what to do at QB. All year long it was blah, blah, blah from Vike fans. Obnoxious as can be. You guys thought you had it in the bag. But once again, Favre had to be the HERO and not put the team first. It cost you guys......big time.

Everyone who is not a Vikes fan has every right to laugh at you guys now. You guys brought it onto yourselves.


----------



## blacklabs2

KEN W said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last pass for the Pack - INT
> Last pass for the Jets- INT
> Last pass for the Queens- INT
> uke:
> And NO they are not the best team in the NFL. They are NOT playing in the SB!!! :bop:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you didn't read what I said....I said the best team in the NFC.They are.Plus they have the best QB in the NFC.And I don't care what PUKER fans say.After all he was the best for 18 years.Doesn't change because he plays for a different team.
> 
> Favre had his best year ever,Even he says that.So much for the 18 years with the Pukers. uke:
> 
> So once again....where is the rock all you Puke fans have been hiding under the past 2 weeks.Or were you just :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:
> 
> Where were you when Arizona put up 51(That's 8 TD's) on your defense?????
> 
> Where were all of you when your chokeing QB held the ball to long and put it into the Cardinals hands in OT???? :bop:
> 
> You couldn't even win 1 game and then all the :crybaby: disappeared for 2 weeks.Would you still be here if Favre done it and Longwell kicked the game winner???NOPE.....YOU WOULD STILL BE UNDER THAT ROCK. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
Click to expand...

And yet you say this after all of your BS when he was a Packer. With your spin tactics, you should work in the Whitehouse...


----------



## MOB

You all remember the Oscar Meyer Bologna song don't you?

My interception has a first name, it's B R E T T
My interception has a second name it's F A V R E

Oh I love to throw them every day, but if you ask me why I'll say

'Cause Vikings players have a way of C H O K I N G


----------



## Longshot

I still like watching Favre play, even if he is wearing a loser purple jersey. He is one of the best and always will be, but even he couldn't break the Queen's jinks. They may claim this was his best year ever, but his SB ring came while wearing green in both SBs. Unfortunately we have to hear about "will he retire or not" even before his bruises heal. :laugh:


----------



## speckline

Wow, Colt's been suspended. You queen fans got the last laugh uke: eace: 
Ta ta for now


----------



## KEN W

MOB said:


> You all remember the Oscar Meyer Bologna song don't you?
> 
> My interception has a first name, it's B R E T T
> My interception has a second name it's F A V R E
> 
> Oh I love to throw them every day, but if you ask me why I'll say
> 
> 'Cause Vikings players have a way of C H O K I N G


How about this one??????

My interception has a first name, it's A A R O N
My interception has a second name it's R O D G E R S

Oh I love to throw them every day, but if you ask me why I'll say

'Cause Packers players have a way of C H O K I N G

Seems choking comes natural to a CHEESEHEAD.Like against the Cardinals in OT in 2010.Or 2007 against the Giants in OT.Or against the Eagles in 2003 in OT.All interceptions by the QB in OT :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Scott LeDuc

speckline said:


> Wow, Colt's been suspended. You queen fans got the last laugh uke: eace:
> Ta ta for now


Too bad, his insight will be missed! From the Fargo flood, non resident hunting issues and football, he seemed to know it all. :rollin:


----------



## MOB

KEN W said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> You all remember the Oscar Meyer Bologna song don't you?
> 
> My interception has a first name, it's B R E T T
> My interception has a second name it's F A V R E
> 
> Oh I love to throw them every day, but if you ask me why I'll say
> 
> 'Cause Vikings players have a way of C H O K I N G
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one??????
> 
> My interception has a first name, it's A A R O N
> My interception has a second name it's R O D G E R S
> 
> Oh I love to throw them every day, but if you ask me why I'll say
> 
> 'Cause Packers players have a way of C H O K I N G
> 
> Seems choking comes natural to a CHEESEHEAD.Like against the Cardinals in OT in 2010.Or 2007 against the Giants in OT.Or against the Eagles in 2003 in OT.All interceptions by the QB in OT :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:
Click to expand...

Kenny,
I said before that Brent and the queens are a good fit: both fade and choke at the end of the year. Thanks for supporting my claim with your stats, I remember well Brents chokes in game ending interceptions, 2007 against the Giants, 2003 against the Eagles and now 2010 against the Saints. I agree completely! 
Mark


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Oooh the anxiety, this board is just so hurtful at times, What to do? :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Glad you agree.....cheeseheads are chokers. :beer:


----------



## eliptiabeht

Better change that sig. line to "Even the best Packers can't pull the Vikings out of their suckhole"!!!!!!


----------



## KEN W

Nah.....why would I change it?It's still true.This 1 game doesn't change that.The majority of Pukers are still garbage.The occasional one is good enough to play for the Vikes.Maybe Aaron Kampman next year.


----------



## Dak

Best team in the NFC is in the Super Bowl. Let's see they won the most games. Beat the Viqueens. Didn't cough the ball up more times than you can count.

As stated by Mr Barreiro:

SPECIAL NEW ORLEANS FUMBLALAYA EDITION

5/ THE BETTER TEAM LOST: MYTH. You are going to hear this same silly refrain all day around the water cooler and on the air: The Vikings dominated the game and lost. The Vikings were the better team, but gave it away. If it somehow makes you feel better, go with it. If it makes you feel worse, stop going with it.

Because that take is fool's gold. Or just foolish. Ask no bigger authority than your favorite head coach himself. Part of the way you establish dominance is not simply by out-gaining the opposition. In fact, the most essential way to establish dominance is to make fewer mistakes, or to not let the other team force you into making more mistakes. In that category, the Vikings did not dominate the game. They were dominated. Utterly. The Vikings fumbled six times and threw two interceptions. Five times, they lost the ball, including on a screwed-up handoff. (Saints lost it once.) No team that coughs up the ball eight times, and loses it five is dominant, no matter how stunning its yardage edge. Especially in the game representing the chance to go to the Super Bowl.

That's not professional. That's amateurish. Clownish. That's not ready for prime time.

The Vikings, who somehow still had found a way to be in it, maybe even win it, played with undeniable determination. But they also played dumb.

The Saints had 88 yards in penalties, the Vikings only 32. No matter. The Vikings, with a chance for victory in their grasp, had the single most crucial penalty: 12 men in the huddle, thereby taking the game out of the hands of their most reliable weapon, Ryan Longwell, who would have had a chance to win it.

That cannot happen. Especially after a timeout. That is on the coaches.

Doesn't matter if you gain more yards, move the ball better, etc. If you make that penalty in that situation, you are not the better team.

And you have to swallow your medicine. More to the point, to paraphrase e-mailer Andrew, Vikings have to swallow their Fumbalaya.

4/SAINTS D DIDN'T STOP VIKINGS OFFENSE, VIKES DID: MYTH. Convenient, but leaves out one essential point: The Saints defense has been defined all season by 1) its ability to give up a lot of yards and 2) its ability to get takeaways. So what did the Saints do last night? They gave up a lot of yards, and they took the ball away. On at least 2 of the takeaways, defensive players made good, heady aggressive plays with their hands to help to induce a fumble. They were true to their winning formula.

3/VIKES DEFENSE DESERVED BETTER: PARTIAL REALITY. If any unit deserves to be ticked off today, it is the defense, which took the best fourth-quarter offense in football and made it look weak and maybe even a bit scared. On that pass interference penalty in overtime, Ben Leber deserved better. Bad call. Until then, Vikings D refused to allow Saints to go in for the kill, and get the touchdown that might have made it a 14-point game, and blown the thing wide open.

Here comes the yeah but...

The Vikes defense was also true to itself when it came to producing turnovers, the one weakness this defense has. It got zero (the only Saints turnover came on special teams). And Brees is a fumbler if you can get close enough to him. Vikings rarely got close enough to him, certainly didn't inflict the physical whipping on Brees that the Saints delivered to Cheesus.

2/ PACKERS FANS WERE RIGHT; WHEN IT MATTERS MOST CHEESUS WOULD IMPLODE: MYTH. There is no denying that the Favre pass at the end of regulation, maybe the last of his career, was a classic gunslinger what-the-hell-is-he-doing throw. But the truth is, the field goal was not make-able (55 yards) with an incomplete pass there, so Cheesus tried to make a play, any play. Could he have scrambled? Maybe, but he's playing on one ankle.

And what Packers fans surely know, deep-down: Long before Cheesus reverted to form there, if that's what you want to call it, Favre was let down by Adrian Peterson and Percy Harvin, who fumbled too much, and by a fullback, presumably Tahi, finding himself in the crowded huddle at the wrong time and by his offensive line, that let him get hit way too much. (So much that the punishment Favre took might be the thing that tips the balance in favor of Cheesus not only staying away from Mankato next summer but from Winter Park next fall. Stay tuned. Another off-season drama, long and labored, awaits.)

There is another myth suggesting that this kind of ending simply proves that the Favre experiment ultimately was not worth the aggravation. Without Favre, does anybody really think they get even close to the NFC title game? Does anybody think without Favre's guts, and ability to shake off injury, they really even have a chance to get back in the game, and almost steal it?

You roll the Favre dice again tomorrow.

1/VIKES ARE CURSED: PARTIAL MYTH -- Go there if you must. If that is a safe, familiar cocoon with which you can better finesse decades of dysfunction or can't-make-it-up playoff moments, be my guest. And frankly, there are some moments that Dr. Dan finds downright mystifying, eerie, voodoo-like, uncanny, you-can't-make-them-up, whatever.

But be careful how far you go with that angle, because as long as the Vikings and the fans want to wallow there, and not deal with the reality, the easier it will be to chalk off these transgressions to things that go beyond a football field. As if they are beyond the Vikings' control. That makes it easier to shake heads and say, "Nothing anybody can do about it."

Really? We refer again to Chili, who after the game made an essential point here that cannot be ignored: Through their first 17 games, the Vikings had not once turned the ball over as many as three times in a single game.

Yet in the biggest game of all, with the Super Bowl dangling, they coughed it up 5 times.

That's not being snake-bit, that's not handling the moment. That's not a curse, that's a choke.

WHO DAT!!! :beer:


----------



## MOB

Why are the Vikings Purple?

From 40 years of choking!!!!!!!
:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## blacklabs2

MOB said:


> Why are the Vikings Purple?
> 
> From 40 years of choking!!!!!!!
> :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


This most recent one is of EPIC proportion though...wow. :lol:


----------



## KEN W

Yup it is......just like the 2007 NFC Championship game between the (green with envy,barfing gold colored Pukers) and the Giants.And that was at home!!!!!

I love it when the Puker fans start talking about choking.......Seems they have a very short memory....3 times in the past 10 years in OT.What a bunch is Kettles calling the Pots black. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: uke: uke: uke:

Why don't you guys give it up?You crawl out from where ever you have been hiding for the past 2 weeks :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: and actually forget how your team is the King of chokers lately.I guess truth is hard to recognize if your wearing a Cheesehead. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## MOB

John Deere should consider a commerical for the Superbowl. I can see Brett Favre riding his tractor home from the NFC championship game, with his face all bruised up from the game. And, I can see Brad Chidress running along side of the tractor, asking whether or not Brett will be back next year. I'm not sure it would sell tractors but it would definitely be funny.
:beer:


----------



## Dak

Ah yes, what did this game have in common with 2007? A certain QB. Oops was that an interception.

From ESPN;

"Hamartia. The "tragic flaw" described by Aristotle: A leader cannot control his own inner shortcoming, which causes him to achieve the reverse of what he desired. In "Antigone," the king, Creon, tells himself he is acting in the interest of the city, when actually he is acting to glorify his own ego -- this hamartia destroys him. Brett Favre comes up a bit short of a character in ancient Thebes, but on Sunday he was brought low by hamartia all the same. It was not enough for Favre's team to reach the Super Bowl -- he had to get the credit. Game tied with 19 seconds remaining, Favre scrambled at about the New Orleans 40-yard line, with open field ahead of him. All he needed to do was run a few yards, hook-slide, call timeout, and the Vikings' strong-legged kicker, Ryan Longwell, had a solid chance to win the NFC championship. But the credit had to go to Favre; he had to throw a spectacular pass at the end, so television announcers would swoon. So he heave-hoed a dramatic across-the-field pass. It was intercepted, and the Saints won in overtime.

Perhaps you are thinking, "It was just a dumb mistake, and the whole thing happened in a couple of seconds." No. Two years of Favre's life built up to that moment. For two years, Favre has insisted that entire NFL franchises, the Jets and the Vikings, become thralls to his celebrity. He has used his stature to demand, demand, demand -- the crux of the demands are always attention and publicity for himself. Now he is brought low. In two of the past three seasons, Favre has lost in the NFC Championship Game. Each time, his team seemed poised to win at the end; each time, Favre's final play was a disastrous interception. And each of those title losses eventually came in overtime -- to punish Favre for his hamartia, twice the football gods allowed him to come so close, so close, then denied him. Favre has been brought so low, he is now being laughed at in Wisconsin, and he has only himself to blame. Aristotle would not be surprised by the ending of the Favre saga. If, of course, it was the ending."

Who Dat!!!


----------



## MOB

Here is another interesting opinion of Brent that I found:

The sad part is that when he first retired, everyone loved him (in and out of GB), thought he was a great sportsman and a stand-up guy who played for the love of the game, and his INT in the championship was a tiny blemish on a golden career that unkind types might snicker at, but that would soon pass into history.

Two years on, he is known as an arrogant egomaniac who acted like he owned the GBP, then spitefully did what it took-- including lying about his arm to get out of his Jets contract-- so that he could hurt the organization and fans who had supported him through good times and bad, who forgave his many mistakes. And in the end, he took that one little mistake in the loss to the Giants and made it part of a new legend-- that of being a choke artist in playoff games... within minutes of the end of play Sunday, they were running reels of his picks against the Eagles, Giants, and Saints. This is how he will be remembered.

Walk away, Brett, before you ruin your legacy more.


----------



## 9manfan

MOB said:


> Here is another interesting opinion of Brent that I found:
> 
> The sad part is that when he first retired, everyone loved him (in and out of GB), thought he was a great sportsman and a stand-up guy who played for the love of the game, and his INT in the championship was a tiny blemish on a golden career that unkind types might snicker at, but that would soon pass into history.
> 
> Two years on, he is known as an arrogant egomaniac who acted like he owned the GBP, then spitefully did what it took-- including lying about his arm to get out of his Jets contract-- so that he could hurt the organization and fans who had supported him through good times and bad, who forgave his many mistakes. And in the end, he took that one little mistake in the loss to the Giants and made it part of a new legend-- that of being a choke artist in playoff games... within minutes of the end of play Sunday, they were running reels of his picks against the Eagles, Giants, and Saints. This is how he will be remembered.
> 
> Walk away, Brett, before you ruin your legacy more.


Do you really think that Brett Favre gives a crap what you and the rest of the cheesehead fans think about him, I highly doubt it,give it up,,,,,


----------



## blacklabs2

KEN W said:


> Yup it is......just like the 2007 NFC Championship game between the (green with envy,barfing gold colored Pukers) and the Giants.And that was at home!!!!!
> 
> I love it when the Puker fans start talking about choking.......Seems they have a very short memory....3 times in the past 10 years in OT.What a bunch is Kettles calling the Pots black. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: uke: uke: uke:
> 
> Why don't you guys give it up?You crawl out from where ever you have been hiding for the past 2 weeks :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby: and actually forget how your team is the King of chokers lately.I guess truth is hard to recognize if your wearing a Cheesehead. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Umm Favre anyone? It's one thing to choke in the regular season and 1st and second round...totally different to choke on the last offensive play of TWO NFC Champs. in a row!!!!


----------



## Dak

Favred (FARHvd), v. To bring ones team to the brink of victory through brilliant maneuver, but to lose by committing a colossal unforced blunder. Example: The Democrats Favred their chances for health care reform when they lost the Massachusetts Senate seat.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Favre does what he does, bottom line a mistake, but at the same time he drove the team down to tie it with 4 minutes and change left and battled right to the end like a true warrior. :beer: Focus on the negative all you want, he still got them there this year and had a great season. Every team is a failure who doesn't win it all, some just more than others (Puckers). One would think kicking the puckers a$$ twice this year would shut up most of the physcho's from the pucker cult of ignorance but it would have taken the super bowl plus the league MVP and probably an arm wrestling match with MR. Rogers to keep that percentage of tools under their rock for at least until draft day. :lol: It was a fun ride, enjoy yours, we Vikes fans did. :beer: Thanks for everything Favre you will always be respected in "Vikings country" as the legacy who at 40 proved he still has it, I say come back next year and kick in the door you knocked on this year. Yeah! :thumb: eace:


----------



## 9manfan

Goldy's Pal said:


> Favre does what he does, bottom line a mistake, but at the same time he drove the team down to tie it with 4 minutes and change left and battled right to the end like a true warrior. :beer: Focus on the negative all you want, he still got them there this year and had a great season. Every team is a failure who doesn't win it all, some just more than others (Puckers). One would think kicking the puckers a$$ twice this year would shut up most of the physcho's from the pucker cult of ignorance but it would have taken the super bowl plus the league MVP and probably an arm wrestling match with MR. Rogers to keep that percentage of tools under their rock for at least until draft day. :lol: It was a fun ride, enjoy yours, we Vikes fans did. :beer: Thanks for everything Favre you will always be respected in "Vikings country" as the legacy who at 40 proved he still has it, I say come back next year and kick in the door you knocked on this year. Yeah! :thumb: eace:


Very well said, without him, we don't even get close to the NFC Champ. game, I for one hope he comes back, he is one tough QB.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Did not read the entire post.....but i am sick of hearing how brent lost the game with the INT. Yes it was bad. But lets look at some other factors of the game.

1. Missed hand off......AP was late in getting out of his stance and closed his arms early. If this did not happen the worse the vikes would have gotten was 3 pts.

2. Berrian fumble on the 12 yardline. If this did not happen the worst the vikes would have gotten was 3 pts.

3. Harvin fumble. If he did not fumble and the saints stopped the vikes....a punt and saints would have had to march 60 yards to score....not 20 or less.

4. Johnson had an INT in his hands and dropped it.....saints scored that drive.

5. 12 men in the huddle. If this did not happen we would not be talking about the last throw and INT. Farve would have just handed the ball off to see what hash mark the kicker wanted to kick from to try the 53 yard FG.

6. AP fumbles and loses 12 yards or what ever it was. I think it took them out of field goal range with that fumble.

7. The refs..... Dropped pass (could have went either way), First down (could have went either way), Pass interference on Lieber.....he never touched the WR but he also never turned to see the ball. Now all of these calls could have gone the other way. Not blaming the officials just saying if it went the other way we could be talking about a different outcome.

So there are 7 key points of the game that did not go the vikes way and then add into the equation farve's two picks. So to blame farve is total BS.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

The reason all of the tools in cheesehead nation love what Favre did at the end of the game so much is because he "stuck it to the packers twice" Hard. ( lit - them - up!) had a great season and it just ate at the heart of the packer's fans pure and simple. Drove them nuts (which is a pretty short drive for most BTW :lol. I'm just surprised so many of them all lived in the water they jumped in for so long after about week 6 or 8 and "sick of football" :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Goldy's Pal said:


> Favre does what he does, bottom line a mistake, but at the same time he drove the team down to tie it with 4 minutes and change left and battled right to the end like a true warrior. :beer: Focus on the negative all you want, he still got them there this year and had a great season. Every team is a failure who doesn't win it all, some just more than others (Puckers). One would think kicking the puckers a$$ twice this year would shut up most of the physcho's from the pucker cult of ignorance but it would have taken the super bowl plus the league MVP and probably an arm wrestling match with MR. Rogers to keep that percentage of tools under their rock for at least until draft day. :lol: It was a fun ride, enjoy yours, we Vikes fans did. :beer: Thanks for everything Favre you will always be respected in "Vikings country" as the legacy who at 40 proved he still has it, I say come back next year and kick in the door you knocked on this year. Yeah! :thumb: eace:


Well said.....who cares what the Puker trolls have to say.They were beaten TWICE by Their HOF QB.They have to live with that until next fall.They only crawl out from under their rock when they have something negative to say.

Look back to 2 weeks ago......not 1 negative post from the Purple about the Pukes ending their season while giving up 51 points.....8 TD's and losing for the third time in OT in the past 7 years.But then what should we expect from trolls who couldn't handle losing their HOF QB to their rival.


----------



## MOB

9manfan said:


> Do you really think that Brett Favre gives a crap what you and the rest of the cheesehead fans think about him, I highly doubt it,give it up,,,,,


No, Brent only cares about Brent, you guys need to figure that out. Here's a quote that is a good example of his thought process:

"'I can tell you exactly why Brett threw that pass and what was going through his head. He was asking himself, "How do I want the headlines to read tommorrow?...BRETT FAVRE THROWS WINNING TOUCHDOWN PASS...or...RYAN LONGWELL KICKS WINNING FIELD GOAL". Brett's big head made him throw that pass."

In his post game interview when asked "How many yards did you need to get into winning FG range?" He said "I don't know!" He didn't know? or care? Wow, I couldn't believe that answer! I hope you guys like waffles.


----------



## TK33

MOB said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Brett Favre gives a crap what you and the rest of the cheesehead fans think about him, I highly doubt it,give it up,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, Brent only cares about Brent, you guys need to figure that out. Here's a quote that is a good example of his thought process:
> 
> "'I can tell you exactly why Brett threw that pass and what was going through his head. He was asking himself, "How do I want the headlines to read tommorrow?...BRETT FAVRE THROWS WINNING TOUCHDOWN PASS...or...RYAN LONGWELL KICKS WINNING FIELD GOAL". Brett's big head made him throw that pass."
> 
> In his post game interview when asked "How many yards did you need to get into winning FG range?" He said "I don't know!" He didn't know? or care? Wow, I couldn't believe that answer! I hope you guys like waffles.
Click to expand...

Why would anyone expect Brett to look out for anyone else? The NFL is not guaranteed money, obviously the player has to make as much as possible. That being said I still have a very high opinion of Favre, how many of these premadonna's nowadays would play with the heart that Favre does? 


> Two years on, he is known as an arrogant egomaniac who acted like he owned the GBP, then spitefully did what it took-- including lying about his arm to get out of his Jets contract-- so that he could hurt the organization and fans who had supported him through good times and bad, who forgave his many mistakes. And in the end, he took that one little mistake in the loss to the Giants and made it part of a new legend-- that of being a choke artist in playoff games... within minutes of the end of play Sunday, they were running reels of his picks against the Eagles, Giants, and Saints. This is how he will be remembered.
> 
> Walk away, Brett, before you ruin your legacy more.


Who says that, who thinks that? One or two out of the hundreds of sportscasters out there? An overwhelming majority of the media that I watched (FOX, ESPN, and NFL Network) had nothing but good things to say about Favre. It never ceases to amaze me how short the memories' of Packer fans are. Some of you Packer fans are about as bright and loyal as the bonehead Red Sox fans who blamed Buckner for "losing" the world series for them. In game 6 of 7, after the bullpen blew a three run lead. Same thing applies here, everyone on the offense it seems like had some sort of a bad play or plays yet Favre gets blamed, like Chuck said above.

As far as the refs go, faceguarding is completely legal in the NFL. It is illegal in college. Joe Buck was wrong during the game, big surprise. The other bothersome part of that call is that two refs had sight of the play and the one with the worst view threw the flag. They should have called it uncatchable and let them play, as they did the rest of the game. Seems to be the thing in both the NFL and MLB, the refs and umps feel that they have to become part of the game.



> with open field ahead of him. All he needed to do was run a few yards, hook-slide


He didn't have a wide open field. Scott Fujita was spying him, he gets maybe a few yards. No way that Favre or any other qb outruns Fujita, he is basically a glorified safety playing linebacker.

All in all, great season. The Vikings were a way better team this year with him, and in the long run the franchise is probably a lot better for having him.


----------



## 9manfan

MOB said:


> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Brett Favre gives a crap what you and the rest of the cheesehead fans think about him, I highly doubt it,give it up,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, Brent only cares about Brent, you guys need to figure that out. Here's a quote that is a good example of his thought process:
> 
> "'I can tell you exactly why Brett threw that pass and what was going through his head. He was asking himself, "How do I want the headlines to read tommorrow?...BRETT FAVRE THROWS WINNING TOUCHDOWN PASS...or...RYAN LONGWELL KICKS WINNING FIELD GOAL". Brett's big head made him throw that pass."
> 
> In his post game interview when asked "How many yards did you need to get into winning FG range?" He said "I don't know!" He didn't know? or care? Wow, I couldn't believe that answer! I hope you guys like waffles.
Click to expand...

You must of been watching a different game then me,because that pass to Rice would of been only for 10 - 15 yards at best, never would of been a touchdown,Saints were in a zone defense and there were defenders all around him, he was open but the pass was behind him and was intercepted, I really dont think Favre was worried about the headlines would say in the paper the next day, I'm over it, but the puker fans that Favre ****** off just can't let it go.


----------



## KEN W

9manfan said:


> MOB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9manfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that Brett Favre gives a crap what you and the rest of the cheesehead fans think about him, I highly doubt it,give it up,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> No, Brent only cares about Brent, you guys need to figure that out. Here's a quote that is a good example of his thought process:
> 
> "'I can tell you exactly why Brett threw that pass and what was going through his head. He was asking himself, "How do I want the headlines to read tommorrow?...BRETT FAVRE THROWS WINNING TOUCHDOWN PASS...or...RYAN LONGWELL KICKS WINNING FIELD GOAL". Brett's big head made him throw that pass."
> 
> In his post game interview when asked "How many yards did you need to get into winning FG range?" He said "I don't know!" He didn't know? or care? Wow, I couldn't believe that answer! I hope you guys like waffles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must of been watching a different game then me,because that pass to Rice would of been only for 10 - 15 yards at best, never would of been a touchdown,Saints were in a zone defense and there were defenders all around him, he was open but the pass was behind him and was intercepted, I really dont think Favre was worried about the headlines would say in the paper the next day, I'm over it, but the puker fans that Favre ticked off just can't let it go.
Click to expand...

Yeah....they can't post up anything that isn't negative.Why should anyone expect anything else.As Denny Green says.....They are we thought who they were and with multiple postings by us.....they still haven't explained where they have been for 2 weeks after THEIR team choked it away for the third time in the past 7 years.As I said,not one purple fan posted anything negative after their team lost on a QB choke.But then again as I've said.....what more can one expect.They have been saving up their critisisms of Brett for 4 months.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Not sure why, but every post from a packer fan comes complete with creepy twilight zone music playing in the background. I like how they all know how Brett thinks too, :lol: good one, he may have just wanted to get in better fieldgoal range possibly and give longwell a better percentage? Golly Gee I donno :roll: Does it matter? Maybe (because I'm not sure I don't mind read nor try to) :wink: he could have just said he wasn't sure how many yds he needed to get he just knew he needed more was because he thought he could realistically get more with his pass play. God forbid he was trying to give his team a better chance to win a game, how obsurd. :rollin:


----------



## MOB

That's some funny **** right there! Especially the "creepy twilight zone music playing in the background" part! :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## blacklabs2

Kenny,

Why don't you answer to all the negative crap you said about Favre in those other forums when he played for the Pack? It's no different that what Packer fans are saying about him now...now that he was on your team, you don't say a thing...it's the same as us now saying it. Can the former teacher follow that math?


----------



## Dak

Vikes 49 years without a championship...maybe they are trying to be the Cubs of the NFL...


----------



## Longshot

*Limited Vikings Special Edition Super Bowl T-Shirts.*









*Order yours today! 1-800-Choked1*

*Q: You know why the Vikings are purple?
A: 40 years of choking!

Q: Why can't the Vikings have cereal for breakfast?
A: Every time they get close to a bowl they choke!*


----------



## Dak

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## KEN W

Very funny.....but the last one is better suited for your Pukers.....since they have choked 3 times in OT in the past 7 years.That's 3 times more than my Vikings.But then Puker fans will never admit they are the real chokers in the NFC North.And all of them in Overtime.Now that's the definiton of a choker. So give it a rest. :eyeroll:

Q: Why can't the Packers have cereal for breakfast?
A: Every time they get close to a bowl they choke

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Longshot

I hear the Vikings are planning to implement a counting class into their training camp. "How to count to 12" , with color by numbers text book required.

Just released:

Farvre to retire, tired of being beat by the Vikings.

Vikings look to sign Reggie White in hopes to help defense.


----------



## Norm70

almost vikes maybe next yr great season!

but.........you know the old saying we could win 2 games a year as long its the packers

vikings 30 puke 23
vikings 38 puke 26

suck it trebeck!


----------



## Dak

Yes the Packers are such chokers...that's why they have so many championships ... vs the Vikes 0.

From KFAN:
Brett Favre's Offseason Daily Planner

* Jan 24 - Throw inexcusable pick to blow Vikings Super Bowl chances.
* Jan 25 - Announce that "It's highly unlikely" you'll come back to play again in 2010.
* Feb 1 - Get interviewed for Peter King's MMQB column. Tell him "no decision" has been made, but "Deanna and I are going home to Mississippi" and give it some thought. Fish for compliments by telling King how banged up I am. Be sure to mention that this gets harder every year.
* Feb 1-9 - Quality time with family. Also monitor the web for speculation about my future.
* Feb 10 - Leak to John Clayton I'm retiring.
* Feb 11 - Deny reports about my retirement.
* Feb 15 - Formally announce my retirement in teary press conference. Don't forget to say "I don't have anything left" and "I gave it everything I had."
* Feb 15-19 - Keep schedule clear to watch "Brett Favre Tribute Week" on ESPN. TiVo same on NFL Net.
* March 1 - Call Adam Schefter to start "second thoughts" rumors.
* March 2 - Deny second thoughts.
* March 15 - Dinner with Chilly.
* March 16 - Call Minneapolis Star Tribune. Say "This is the best I've felt in 10 years."
* March 20 - Call in with "Mike & Mike." Insist you're not coming back but if you did you could compete at a high level.
* April 22-24 - NFL Draft. Encourage Chilly to draft a QB because you're done.
* April 30-May 3. Skip minicamp.
* May 30 - Have agent call Zigi Wulf re: new contract.
* June 1 - Tell Jason LaCanfora "I'm not sure" about coming back.
* July 24 - Training camp opens. Go fishing in Lousiana.
* Aug 24 - Sign record contract.
* Aug 25 - Report to Vikings camp. Tell press "I'm here to win." Say you don't want the focus to be on you. Cry.


----------



## southdakbearfan

Well, it's a late analysis, but what I saw was a 40, repeat 40 year old QB carrying a whole damn team on his back the whole game.

Line sucked doodoo all night.

Everyone had fricking fumblitis.

It was fricking pathetic. Anyone trying to blame that game on Farve, simply has no objectivity.

PS, I hate Farve and the Vikings, but man, I felt sorry for the man watching that game. He got the total shiznit beat out of him and kept coming back for more. Almost any other QB in the league would have been in the lockeroom or suffering post tramatic stress syndrome from that mess.


----------



## knutson24

speckline said:


> Gag, gag, gag, cough, cough cough, choke, choke, choke.
> CLASSIC *BRENT*!!!!!!!!!!!! :eyeroll:


 Sorry Couldn't help myself. But who is Brent? :withstupid:


----------



## Dak

I would love for Brett to come back...without Childress.

Brett retires only when one of three conditions is met:

1. Wins a second SB.

2. Gets the crap beat out of him so badly Deanna won't let him play any more.

3. His skills finally deteriorate.

#2 may have been met in the last game.


----------



## huntin1

I had planned to stay out of this, anyone that knows me personally knows that I am a long time Vikings fan. Back to the 70's when I was in HS.

Here's a take on this game from a CBS sports writer:



CBS Sports said:


> The Minnesota Vikings have no one to blame but themselves for missing the Super Bowl. If you commit five turnovers and can't count to 12 you don't deserve the Lombardi Trophy. But the Vikings aren't the only ones who screwed the pooch in the NFC Championship Game. Pete Morelli screwed it with them. Morelli was the referee in charge of the game, and normally I try to steer clear of officials because of the complexity of their jobs. But not this time, because Morelli missed a call that could've changed a game ... and a career at the same time. I'm talking, of course, about Bobby McCray's blindside hit on Brett Favre -- a blatant violation of the "Tom Brady rule" that was adopted at last year's NFL owners' meetings. Essentially, the rule says that defenders can't hit quarterbacks below the knees, as Kansas City's Bernard Pollard hit Brady in the 2008 season opener -- and it's easy to see why: The blows are dangerous and can be season-ending and/or career-threatening. When Brady's season ended with torn knee ligaments, the NFL decided to intervene to prevent others from suffering similar injuries. So it clarified a rule prohibiting defenders on the ground from lunging or diving at the quarterback's legs, as Pollard had done to Brady. The rule was simple and easy to understand. You hit a quarterback below the knees --- provided you're not blocked into him -- you get flagged. I get it. You get it. So how come Pete Morelli missed it? I mean, if you watch a replay of the hit, McCray flashes from Favre's right side and lunges at him from behind, hitting him below the knees and toppling the quarterback to the ground. Granted, Brady was hit from the front and Favre from behind, but that's the only difference. Not only was the hit illegal, it could have ended Favre's career -- and watching Favre helped off the field and his wife's reaction in the stands I thought it had. The blow was bad. What was worse was that nothing happened. There was no flag. There was no foul. Nothing. So Favre limps off the field, the New Orleans Saints run on and the game proceeds as if nothing extraordinary had happened. But something had. *Favre had thrown a pass that was intercepted and was hammered to the ground in a textbook violation of league rules.* As one friend of mine said, "Favre's decision was bad, but Morelli's decision was worse." Amen. I ran the play past several persons I trust with NFL clubs, and all agreed that it fit the definition of the Brady rule.


There's more, you can read the whole article here:
http://wap.cbssports.com/s/55/39?articl ... eam%20Home

The point is, had the officials called this penalty, as they should have, the ball would have come back, (no interception) it would have been advanced 15 yards and it would have been a 1st down.

Anyone believe that this would not have changed the outcome of that game. That in itself would have put them in field goal range and there would have been time for them to try to work the ball a bit closer on the ground.

Call this sour grapes, call it whatever you want. It dosen't change the fact that even with five Viking turnovers the Saints could not outscore the Vikings in regulation time. It had to come in overtime after they committed the penalty stated above. And what would have happened if the coin toss had gone to the Vikings? Who knows.

The Vikings made their mistakes, but anyone who knows the game and can look past their hatred of Brett Favre or the Vikings cannot deny that the Vikings outplayed the Saints.

Who Dat indeed. I'll be cheering for the Colts on Feb. 7th.

huntin1


----------



## TK33

The NFL has officially stooped to the level of pro wrestling. The fact that they are sitting on their hands on this is a disgrace to the fans of the Vikings and the Cards, since Gregg Williams acknowledged they were going after Fitzgerald and Warner. I don't see how this is any different that what Tim Harris from the Packers did 20 some years ago.

Morelli or whatever should be fired. The referee has one job, the quarterback, that is it. He blew it, so did linesman or back judge or whoever threw that pass interference flag on Lieber. As a fan I am tired of over officiating and egomaniac refs that want to be a part of the game. It is out of hand. Whether it is this game, or that one that game that tight shirt Hochuli blew last year, or the fact that Walt Anderson's crew tends to screw the home team, or whatever enough is enough. It is getting hard to watch a game. And before anyone gets all hot I have officiated myself, it is not that hard if you just know the rules and call what needs to be called.

The Saints showed their real character in the playoffs and they will probably be under the microscope. I hope Peyton Manning throws for 600 yards and then does a Visa commercial about it.


----------



## KEN W

huntin1 said:


> The Vikings made their mistakes, but anyone who knows the game and can look past their hatred of Brett Favre or the Vikings cannot deny that the Vikings outplayed the Saints.
> 
> Who Dat indeed. I'll be cheering for the Colts on Feb. 7th.
> 
> huntin1


Me too.Will be cheering for the Colts next sunday.

TX33.....The interference call on Lieber was questionable.But the replay shows that Lieber stepped on the recievers foot.That is pass interference in the rule book.The problem is that the official had to decide if the ball was catchable.


----------



## Dak

Vikes fans have always been among the best at blaming refs for their team's shortcomings. :beer:


----------



## huntin1

Dak said:


> Vikes fans have always been among the best at blaming refs for their team's shortcomings. :beer:


Uh huh, It's just us Vikings fans. :eyeroll: Google is your friend. Just type in "Saints player fined"

Or you can just go here: http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/Marv ... ned-012910



> The New Orleans Saints are going to the Super Bowl, but defensive end Bobby McCray is going to pay for the hit that helped his team get there.
> 
> A source told FOXSports.com that McCray was fined a total of $20,000 for two hits on Brett Favre, including a low blow on the quarterback in last Sunday's 31-28 overtime victory over Minnesota.
> 
> McCray struck Favre around the legs while defensive tackle Remi Ayodele plowed into the quarterback's upper body. The third-quarter play, which the NFL admits should have drawn a penalty, gave Favre a sprained ankle that hampered him for the rest of the NFC Championship game.
> 
> Favre threw an interception on the play, which would have been overturned had a penalty been called.
> 
> A six-year NFL veteran, McCray played off the bench for New Orleans throughout this season.


If you use your google-foo you'll find pages that talk about the fact that NO's defense planned to take out Favre with an injury and are planning to do the same to Manning, classy sportsman like team. uke:

I think McCray should have to sit out the SB.

As I said before, the best NFC team is not going to Miami this year.

huntin1


----------



## speckline

This coming from a team and fans that support Jared Allen.
Remeber back in 2008 when Allen was fined 80k for cheap shots.
50k for one game when he went after Shaubs legs twice.
25k a week or two later for a low cheap shot against Aaron Rodgers.
5k for piling on in yet another game.
uke:

THEN, poor little Jared and the queen fans screamed and cried when Detroits tackle cheap shot allen. oke: :sniper: 
Just reminding ya af some not so distant facts about "cheap" shot players!!
Allen is argueably the biggest cheapshot player in the league. :bop:


----------



## speckline

Where was Brent in the pro bowl yesterday. 
Was poor little brent felling bad after he fell down and went boom in the NFC championship game or was he thinking about himself again and being a diva who didn't want to play anymore and took his ball and went home. :laugh: oke: uke:


----------



## Longshot

> If you use your google-foo you'll find pages that talk about the fact that NO's defense planned to take out Favre with an injury and are planning to do the same to Manning, classy sportsman like team.


Not surprising. Look at the cesspool this team comes from.

Go COLTS !!!


----------



## 9manfan

huntin1 said:


> Dak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vikes fans have always been among the best at blaming refs for their team's shortcomings. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh huh, It's just us Vikings fans. :eyeroll: Google is your friend. Just type in "Saints player fined"
> 
> Or you can just go here: http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/Marv ... ned-012910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The New Orleans Saints are going to the Super Bowl, but defensive end Bobby McCray is going to pay for the hit that helped his team get there.
> 
> A source told FOXSports.com that McCray was fined a total of $20,000 for two hits on Brett Favre, including a low blow on the quarterback in last Sunday's 31-28 overtime victory over Minnesota.
> 
> McCray struck Favre around the legs while defensive tackle Remi Ayodele plowed into the quarterback's upper body. The third-quarter play, which the NFL admits should have drawn a penalty, gave Favre a sprained ankle that hampered him for the rest of the NFC Championship game.
> 
> Favre threw an interception on the play, which would have been overturned had a penalty been called.
> 
> A six-year NFL veteran, McCray played off the bench for New Orleans throughout this season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you use your google-foo you'll find pages that talk about the fact that NO's defense planned to take out Favre with an injury and are planning to do the same to Manning, classy sportsman like team. uke:
> 
> I think McCray should have to sit out the SB.
> 
> As I said before, the best NFC team is not going to Miami this year.
> 
> huntin1
Click to expand...

The missed penalties didn't cost the Vikings the game, it hurt them but didn't cost them the game, the turnovers killed them, if we don't turn the ball over we win that game by 10 - 17 points easy, but unfortunatly that's the way the game went, I now hope the Colts dismantle the weak Saints secondary, Colts win 31-17,,,,,, Oh and as far as the Vikes fans the only one's crying about missed calls,(DAK) if you did a little research on the subject I believe you could find out that every teams fan's complain about missed calls,,,, not just a Viking thing as you might believe,,,,,


----------



## Doogie

.


----------



## KEN W

Puker fans are the biggest crybabies there are. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

Either that or they crawl under a rock and disappear for 2 weeks because they don't have the backbone to face up to the fact that their team has lost another one. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

KEN W said:


> Puker fans are the biggest crybabies there are. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:
> 
> Either that or they crawl under a rock and disappear for 2 weeks because they don't have the backbone to face up to the fact that their team has lost another one. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


Ken, that's because they all usually have to check into the grey bar motel on some sort of domestic assault charges after a packer loss and it probably takes a couple of weeks for the parents to sell their double wide and post bail. :lol:


----------



## huntin1

speckline, I was going to comment on your posts, but then I noticed where you are from. Just another jealous Viking hater. Keep telling yourself the Vikings are bad, I'm sure you believe it.

At least Longshot and I can diss each others choice of team and still be civil.

huntin1


----------



## 9manfan

huntin1 said:


> speckline, I was going to comment on your posts, but then I noticed where you are from. Just another jealous Viking hater. Keep telling yourself the Vikings are bad, I'm sure you believe it.
> 
> At least Longshot and I can diss each others choice of team and still be civil.
> 
> huntin1


Yep, another Puker fan who just cannot let it go,,, :eyeroll: ,,,


----------



## Dak

Best team going to the Super Bowl from the NFC?

Who won the most regular season games? Saints

Who won the post season games? Saints

Who beat the Vikes? Saints

Vikings fans are so good at whining about the refs because they have 49 straight years without a championship. They never remember the questionable calls that went their way..."Because those were right." You all are a hoot...and so easy to rile its not even a challenge.

oke:


----------



## huntin1

Yeah, OK, whatever. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## speckline

0-4 
Haven't been to a super bowl in over 35 years and lost every one they have been in.
Might as well root for the Lions oke: :rollin: :beer:


----------



## TK33

> Best team going to the Super Bowl from the NFC?
> 
> Who won the most regular season games? Saints
> 
> Who won the post season games? Saints
> 
> Who beat the Vikes? Saints
> 
> Vikings fans are so good at whining about the refs because they have 49 straight years without a championship. They never remember the questionable calls that went their way..."Because those were right." You all are a hoot...and so easy to rile its not even a challenge.


my comment was not so much about one game as it is the entire season, not just for the Vikes. 9manfan is right, if the Vikes take care of their business bad calls wouldn't have mattered. Things you have to deal with on the road. I still don't like how the last 2 Saints games have been called. Either protecting the QB, or feet tangling applies to every team in every game or it doesn't.

I don't think there was a questionable call that went their way in that game. 


> THEN, poor little Jared and the queen fans screamed and cried when Detroits tackle cheap shot allen.
> Just reminding ya af some not so distant facts about "cheap" shot players!!
> Allen is argueably the biggest cheapshot player in the league.


You gotta be kidding me. First off that hit on Allen was within the rules, it is just a no no among players in the league. I also do not ever remember Jared Allen or any member of the Vikings coming out in the media and saying they were intentionally trying to injure players. That is a disgrace that only the Saints and Charles Martin of the who? who? Green Bay Packers can claim. That cheapshot on Favre on the hand off reminded me of that hit on McMahon. The low shot looked like he intentionally dove at Favre's knees. I wish Hutchinson would have pulled a Kyle Turley on that loser.

As far as cheapshot players go Allen is nowhere near the likes of Todd Licht or Flozell Adams. I know the game used to be played differently but that was before a guy that is 6'5 and 260 could run a 4.3 40. If guys like Allen, DeMarcus Ware, Justin Tuck, Brian Orakpo, Julius Peppers, etc wanted to hurt a player they could easily do it. That is not what the game is about.


----------



## KEN W

speckline said:


> 0-4
> Haven't been to a super bowl in over 35 years and lost every one they have been in.
> Might as well root for the Lions oke: :rollin: :beer:


I do root for the Lions.....every year for 2 games against the :crybaby: :crybaby: Pukers. oke: :rollin: :rollin:

Goldie.....I forgot about all the domestic abuse cases in Wisc every time the Pukes lose.A bunch of losers if there ever were some.I bet the jails were full after the Pukes choked away another playoff game in OT against the Cardinals. uke: uke:


----------



## speckline

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ken, that was good! :beer:


----------



## speckline

Ken,
Us Packer fans have nothing to say about our team losing in the playoff. It was a good run and alot of people never thought they would even get that far. They played in arueably two of the most entertaining games of the entire year (Pittsburg and Arizona) and fell short in each. We are not whining and crying about the Pack because we can admit they need work. Pittsburg showed the league how to beat the Pack and Arizona was good enough to get it done. Now it's back to the off-season to see how they shore up their weaknesses. Everybody knows the OL sucked and what we thought was a really good defense got their pants pulled down and spanked. The difference is we have accepted the fact that the Packers have weaknesses and have identified what they are. The queen fans are still complaining about bad calls, cheap shot players and teams and haven't admitted that the queens got it handed to them and couldn't win it. The queen had the opportunity and Brent let you down with a HUGE MISTAKE in the end as he has done thoughout his career. :rock: 
Us Packer fans have light at the end of the tunnel, a young team, a good defense, an up and coming offense, and a young stout QB.
What is the future of the queens. A good defensive lineman retiring, no QB if Brent decides to retire, a secondary that is suspect, and a formerly great RB that had a mediocre year at best (by AP standards, 24+ fumbles :eyeroll
We'll see what the next couple of year look like. :beer:


----------



## KEN W

Actually I thought they played an entertaining game against the Bucs.

You forgot about those stinky offensive tackes that allowed Rodgers to be sacked over 50 times.Their secondary is getting to old.Barely better than the Vikes.I'll take the Vikes D-line over the Pukes D-line every day.Even w/o Pat Williams.To me the linebackers are a toss-up.I'll take AP over Grant all day long.....not even close.Jennings is a very good WR.But with the emergence of Sidney Rice and the addition of Percy Harvin.....both young.....I'll take them over the Pukes WR. 
As for QB......Rodgers looks like he will be very good.Don't know yet who will QB the Vikes.....if Favre.....I take him over Rodgers for 1 more year.


----------



## Doogie




----------



## Longshot

I like this one better. :thumb:


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Hey der'! :wink: Gosh sorry packers BUT : This VIKING team was better than it was the past two years, still has room left under the cap to go get more talent, and they have proven they can add talent/depth via the past two drafts. Young, old, doesn't matter, players move around now days more than ever. Contracts, free agency, schedules, teams who are bad one year are good the next, build up how young the packers are, makes no difference, good young talent comes with a price tag come contract time just like everyone else and there is obviously only so much to spread around. Windows of opportunity are now cracks, the Vikes missed out on one hell of an opening this year but they will be better next year and right now (last time I checked) that is all that matters. I think you all watch the history channel waaaaay too much. :wink: eace:


----------



## huntin1

speckline said:


> Ken,
> Us Packer fans have nothing to say about our team losing in the playoff. It was a good run and alot of people never thought they would even get that far. They played in arueably two of the most entertaining games of the entire year (Pittsburg and Arizona) and fell short in each. We are not whining and crying about the Pack because we can admit they need work. Pittsburg showed the league how to beat the Pack and Arizona was good enough to get it done. Now it's back to the off-season to see how they shore up their weaknesses. Everybody knows the OL sucked and what we thought was a really good defense got their pants pulled down and spanked. The difference is we have accepted the fact that the Packers have weaknesses and have identified what they are. The queen fans are still complaining about bad calls, cheap shot players and teams and haven't admitted that the queens got it handed to them and couldn't win it. The queen had the opportunity and Brent let you down with a HUGE MISTAKE in the end as he has done thoughout his career. :rock:
> Us Packer fans have light at the end of the tunnel, a young team, a good defense, an up and coming offense, and a young stout QB.
> What is the future of the queens. A good defensive lineman retiring, no QB if Brent decides to retire, a secondary that is suspect, and a formerly great RB that had a mediocre year at best (by AP standards, 24+ fumbles :eyeroll
> We'll see what the next couple of year look like. :beer:


The problem with these statements is that although he did throw an interception and it was a stupid move on his part, he did not loose the game. He had help, in the form of stupid turnovers by other Vikings, anyone of which could have produced points had fumbles not occured, and that hit that even the NFL has admitted should have drawn a penalty. A penalty that would have overturned the interception and likely advanced the ball close enough for Longwell to kick a field goal. Just this one thing would have changed the outcome of the game.

You call it whining. I don't care about the other calls, they are questionable and could have gone either way. The NFL has admitted that Morelli screwed up and should have called this. A little late now, but what the hell.

Say what you want about Favre and the Vikings, they had a great year, better than most years in recent history, and good enough to beat GB, twice. 

huntin1


----------



## Goldy's Pal




----------



## Dak

Both excellent videos...the second one obviously doesn't go quite far enough back in Vikes playoff history:

1968: Lose to Baltimore Colts 24-14
1969: SB IV lose to Kansas City Chiefs 23-7
1970: Lose to 49ers 17-10
1971: Lose to Dallas 20-12
1973: SB VIII lose to Miami 24-7
1974: SB IX lose to Pittsburgh 16-6
1975: Lose to Dallas on the Hail Mary 17-14
1976: SB XI lose to Oakland 32-14
1977: Lose to Dallas 23-6
1978: Lose to LA 34-10
1980: Lose to Eagles 31-16
1982: Lose to Redskins 21-7
1987: Lose to Redskins 17-10
1988: Lose to 49ers 34-9
1989: The Herschel Walker trade will put them over top...oops...Lose to 49ers 41-13
1992: Lose to Redskins 24-7
1994: Lose to Da Bears 35-18
1996: Lose to Dallas 40-15
1997: Lose to the 49ers 38-22
1998: Lose to the Dirty Birds 30-27
1999: Lose to St Louis 49-37
2000: Lose to the Giants 41 doughnut
2004: Lose to the Eagles 27-14
2008: Lose to the Eagles 26-14
2009: Lose to the Saints 31-28

:beer:


----------



## Dak

Of course, at this point next is an uncapped year and the Vikes, since they were one of the final four teams, are not allowed to sign any free agents unless they lose free agents.


----------



## Goldy's Pal

Naturally it goes against my better judgement to be the "what if" type of fan but one can hardly not wonder just a little about where the packers COULD be IF the packers COULD HAVE beaten Brett the 2 games he beat them, the packers don't lose on the last play of the game against BIG BEN, and who can forget probably the best game of the year (especially the 4th quarter) against...............










Oooooooooooh. :rollin: (cough)


----------



## KEN W

Dak said:


> Of course, at this point next is an uncapped year and the Vikes, since they were one of the final four teams, are not allowed to sign any free agents unless they lose free agents.


You are correct.....but the Pukes can't sign any free agents either because they have Ted Thompson as a general manager. :rollin: :rollin:

And it's the final 8 not 4.


----------



## Dak

True enough but I don't really care who the Packers sign.


----------



## Longshot

> You are correct.....but the Pukes can't sign any free agents either because they have Ted Thompson as a general manager.


Unfortunately Ken you are right about that. I can't stand that little smiley %[email protected]$% Thompson! Just looking at the guy gives me the creeps. I do believe the packers will be a better team next year and am looking forward to it.


----------



## KEN W

Longshot said:


> You are correct.....but the Pukes can't sign any free agents either because they have Ted Thompson as a general manager.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately Ken you are right about that. I can't stand that little smiley %[email protected]$% Thompson! Just looking at the guy gives me the creeps. I do believe the packers will be a better team next year and am looking forward to it.
Click to expand...

Heck except for whoever wins on Sunday.....we all are looking forward to next year. :thumb:


----------



## Dak

Heck, even the winner on Sunday is looking to next year...one big cycle...

As much as I enjoy any team coached by Childress losing, you have to admire the old fart #4...his agent released pictures of his Brett's ankle and hammie the day after...


----------



## Dak




----------



## 9manfan

Dak said:


>


OUCH!!!!


----------



## Dak

Agreed.


----------



## speckline

Brent fell down and went big boom. :crybaby: :bop: :rock:
The queens need to do something with the o line or shtuff like that will kill him if he doesn't retire!!


----------



## Ref

Dak,

Please don't take this the wrong way, but how do we know the pictures are actually of Farve? If that is really his hamstring and ankle.......WOW!!!!!

OUCH!


----------



## Dak

No worries. I followed a link in the Startrib yesterday and saved the images. The link from the trib takes you to the Clarion Ledger in Mississippi.
I should have included the link.
Here it is:

http://www.startribune.com/sports/vikings/blogs/83382022.html


----------



## Longshot

*ESPN Breaking News*

ESPN is reporting that Brett Favre has retired and will settle in the

Minneapolis area where he will co-own a bakery with teammate Adrian Peterson.

Their specialty will be ...... turnovers.


----------



## speckline

Now that right there is funny!!! :beer:


----------



## startown

Looking forward to next year, we will have a another great team! I think Favre will be back, and it sounds like we might sign a top LB to replace EJ Henderson (his injury really hurt us). We'll be tough!


----------



## knutson24

I've been mainly just a lurker on this post but Speckline your driving me crazy. For being such a Favre hater or whatever it is you are I would think you would know that the guys name is Brett not Brent. I think I counted something like nine posts where you have refered to him as brent. Its really hard to take any of your argument seriously when you don't even know the guys name. From my perspective Speckline or just just another bandwagon Favre hater who clearly doesnt know his @ss from a whole in the ground.

Sorry quite a bit off subject but it was driving me batty.


----------



## Andrew Bremseth

knutson24 said:


> I've been mainly just a lurker on this post but Speckline your driving me crazy. For being such a Favre hater or whatever it is you are I would think you would know that the guys name is Brett not Brent. I think I counted something like nine posts where you have refered to him as brent. Its really hard to take any of your argument seriously when you don't even know the guys name. From my perspective Speckline or just just another bandwagon Favre hater who clearly doesnt know his @ss from a whole in the ground.
> 
> Sorry quite a bit off subject but it was driving me batty.


I'm guessing he is doing it as an insult... no different than Ken calling the Packers... Pukers..

So how about those Twins???? Signed Orlando Hudson yesterday who will fill a hole at 2B and be a good number 2 hitter in the lineup. :beer:


----------



## speckline

Brent Farve :beer: 
queens :beer: 
pukers :beer: 
all in good fun jabbing at rivals, that's all! :bop:


----------



## speckline

speckline said:


> Brent Farve :beer:
> queens :beer:
> pukers :beer:
> all in good fun jabbing at rivals, that's all! oke: :bop:


I'd be all over the twinkies too, but we have the brewers uke:


----------



## 9manfan

speckline said:


> Brent Farve :beer:
> queens :beer:
> pukers :beer:
> all in good fun jabbing at rivals, that's all! :bop:


I'm pretty sure most of the people on here are just having some good natured fun with your favorite teams, the Brent name is kinda of funny though, as the Super Bowl gets closer by the day I realize how much more I'm ****** about the Vikes not being in it, my wife asked me on our way to work this morning if I was ever going to get over it, I thought I was, but apparently I'm not , I just really thought this was the YEAR, but there's always next year,,,,,,,,


----------



## speckline

Good teams that can limit or go without injuries are the ones that will win. The Henderson loss was huge for the queens. When you lose your stud LB, that will affect the whole D.
Packers lost their #2,3 and 4 DBs. A main reason Pitt and Az lit us up. Good teams expose weaknesses of their opponents. Fortunately, both the queens and Packers had potent offenses that kept us in games or won the games and made up for most of the injuries, until they met with the best teams in the playoffs. :thumb:


----------



## KEN W

speckline said:


> speckline said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brent Farve :beer:
> queens :beer:
> pukers :beer:
> all in good fun jabbing at rivals, that's all! oke: :bop:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be all over the twinkies too, but we have the brewers uke:
Click to expand...

Yeah,you have the Brewers. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: What....they have been in the playoffs once in the past 25 years or so. :bop: :bop: And that was only because they leased CC Sabathia for the last 3 months of the season. :laugh: :laugh:

There is a reason why the Pukes O-line is called Swiss Cheese. You know the stuff with holes in it.Does make a great Rueben though.


----------



## 9manfan

speckline said:


> Good teams that can limit or go without injuries are the ones that will win. The Henderson loss was huge for the queens. When you lose your stud LB, that will affect the whole D.
> Packers lost their #2,3 and 4 DBs. A main reason Pitt and Az lit us up. Good teams expose weaknesses of their opponents. Fortunately, both the queens and Packers had potent offenses that kept us in games or won the games and made up for most of the injuries, until they met with the best teams in the playoffs. :thumb:


I guess thats what bothers me the most, after losing Henderson and Winfield not at full strenght in that game, our defense pretty much shut down the Saints offense, them dam turnovers just killed us,like I said earlier, if we don't turn the ball over, we win by 10 - 17 pts., well I just have to let it go, it's over, but it has been nice being able to vent on here, my wife is getting tired of listening to me talk about it, it's now on to baseball,,,,,Go Twins,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## speckline

No bonehead turnovers and refs calling accurate, queens win by 24-28. :rollin:


----------

